# HELP please, how do i install moboot .3.5



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

I am trying to get the latest moboot so i can get the new webos version but when i enter novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller to the cmd after the c:\program files\palm, inc> it would say access is denied. i heard that the when you have to the moboot, that when installing webos3.0.5, it would not go away​also, how do i get out of cmd on my touchpad because the usb arrow is still there​


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mrdosback said:


> I am trying to get the latest moboot so i can get the new webos version but when i enter
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller to the cmd after the c:\program files\palm, inc> it would say access is denied. i heard that the when you have to the moboot, that when installing webos3.0.5, it would not go away​also, how do i get out of cmd on my touchpad because the usb arrow is still there​


First of all, if I remember correctly, if one uses the OTA update method for upgrading WebOS, nothing on the Andriod(CM7) side is affected. I know that updating WebOS using Doctor will wipe out Moboot. I have not heard that 0.3.5 is immune from being wiped out by WebOS Doctor. You don't need 0.3.5 as it accomodates certain things developers do. If Moboot does get trashed, booting into WebOS, connecting via usb, and copy the Moboot zip into the cminstall folder. Eject the TP in Windows Explorer and reboot. Hold the volume up button until you see the large white usb symbol(bootie screen). Connect your usb cable again and on your pc click on "Run" and enter cmd in the window and press enter. In the command window, navigate to the Palm, inc folder and then enter your command:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

This is what your entered:

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

which is not correct or at least has a space or two that should not be there.

Your TP should boot into Moboot when the above install is done.

Power + Home will force a reboot from the "bootie" screen.

BTW, any time you are connected to your TP via the usb cable and you are in usb mode, not bootie,
always eject your TP before unplugging the usb cable to prevent possible corruption to your file system.


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

so ota is on the air which is just do it on the device regularly?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mrdosback said:


> so ota is on the air which is just do it on the device regularly?


Over the air(OTA) updates are the safest way to download an update for WebOS. Using WebOS Doctor is another way, but I would not do it that way unless WebOS has quit working.


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

so i have just put the new webos in my touchpad, is there a video for me to learn how to put moboot on it?


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Over the air(OTA) updates are the safest way to download an update for WebOS. Using WebOS Doctor is another way, but I would not do it that way unless WebOS has quit working.


Ok so ota has failed to install 3 times now. Pretty sure it is stock at this point. I think the doc is needed!


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

everytime i try to install moboot, it keeps saying access denied


----------



## chart8006 (Oct 14, 2011)

_I've found I have to start a terminal window by double clicking on novaterm.bat in here C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\terminal, plug in my TP with the USB icon showing, click connect in the terminal program and then go back and run the acmeinstaller command using windows cmd shell while in the the palm inc folder. Your mileage may vary._


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mrdosback said:


> everytime i try to install moboot, it keeps saying access denied


Watch this video:


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks, i got moboot but i lost android


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

I have tried android 2.8 and 2.9.1 and twrp but it does not seem to extract to the touchpad but i was readying it and the market was doing fine


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

OTA removed mine as well. The belief that OTA will not affect it seems incorrect at this time.

There are several post where others have had the same issue.

The fix I used was not bad.

In webos download moboot again. 
I installed a free file explorer called tegi's commander and used it to copy the file the the cminstall folder.
On my XP computer I opened a CMD prompt as admin and changed to the directory where the palm sdk was installed. I could see the acme installer in there.

Shut off touch pad, plugged the USB cable into the pc
Fired up the touchpad while holding volume up and the power button.

USB symbol showed up and soon it was re-installing moboot.

It took me 2 tries, but the first time I assumed moboot was still in the cminstall folder.

My cwm and xron were still in perfect working order once moboot was restored. If there are missing for you I would repeat the above steps, but download the touchpad rom of your choice and copy it to the cminstall folder.


----------



## ClayDavis (Oct 12, 2011)

ota lost me android. Damn you HP. What do you have against android? I tried not to install it but it did it on its own when I charged the device.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ClayDavis said:


> ota lost me android. Damn you HP. What do you have against android? I tried not to install it but it did it on its own when I charged the device.


Question one, why are you charging while in WebOS? Suggestion one, when you are not using your TouchPad, and insist on keeping it on for whatever reason, turn off wifi, nothing will accidently download. Suggestion two, save the wear and tear on your TouchPad, turn off when not using.


----------

